# Wie heißen diese Lüfter-Anschlüsse?



## -Jason- (14. September 2015)

*Wie heißen diese Lüfter-Anschlüsse?*

Hallo zusammen,
ich will in meinem System die Lüfter neu verlegen, u. a. mit viel längeren Kabeln als ich sie so von der Stange bekomme.

Die Kabel will ich selbst bauen, mit diesen Anschlüssen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur wie heißen die eigentlich? Bei "3 pin" oder so kommt zu viel. Ich bräuchte auch die metallenen Einsätze.

Klar, anlöten ginge auch, aber sieht nicht so schön aus.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (14. September 2015)

*AW: Wie heißen diese Lüfter-Anschlüsse?*

Hilft es dir, wenn du nach "3 Pin Molex" suchst? Was besseres fällt mir ehrlich gesagt gerade nicht ein


----------



## -Jason- (14. September 2015)

*AW: Wie heißen diese Lüfter-Anschlüsse?*

Ja, aber leider eben auch nur das vorgefertigte Zeug. Die Komponenten muss es doch auch einzeln geben. :/


----------



## Die_Himbeere (14. September 2015)

*AW: Wie heißen diese Lüfter-Anschlüsse?*

Du könntest das mit gleichfarbigen Jumpern realisieren. Ob dir das von der Optik zusagt ist dann eben die Frage....

MfG


----------



## -Jason- (14. September 2015)

*AW: Wie heißen diese Lüfter-Anschlüsse?*

Die Stecker findet man  schnell, z. B. hier: 10pcs 3 Pin 3P Cooling Fan Power Connector Jack Plug | eBay (eBay-Link, bitte löschen, wenn nicht erlaubt).


Die Buchsen, solche wie oben abgebildet, eben nicht...


----------



## DerKabelbinder (14. September 2015)

*AW: Wie heißen diese Lüfter-Anschlüsse?*

Wieso selbst bauen?
Sogar komplett gesleevt kosten die Teile doch nicht sonderlich viel.

Wenn du es dennoch selbst angehen willst:
Phobya Fan Power Connector Pin Buchse - 20 Stück | Connector Pin + Werkzeuge | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany
Dazu dann ein paar "Pin Connector". Müsstest du mal bei eBay schauen, gibts aber auch für wenige Cent bei modDIY. Erfahrungsgemäß werden die Teile eh immer aus dem Ausland (nicht selten China) verschickt, macht dann also - im Vergleich zu eBay - auch nicht mehr den Unterschied. Bei modDIY kriegst du übrigens alles was das Herz begehrt, einschließlich Pins, Connector, Sleeve und Schrumpfschläuchen. Mit zunehmender Artikelanzahl steigen aber auch wieder die Portokosten und du musst ggf. Zoll blechen. Von daher neige ich lieber zu ein paar fertigen Phobyas oder Nanoxias, da spart man sich Zeit, Geld und Nerven.


----------



## Malkolm (14. September 2015)

*AW: Wie heißen diese Lüfter-Anschlüsse?*

Schau mal unter Connector | Modding | Aquatuning Germany , eines der größten Angebote für Einzelstecker das ich so kenne.

Deine oben abgebildete geschlossene Buchse ist mir für 3Pin noch nirgendwo begegnet.


----------



## -Jason- (14. September 2015)

*AW: Wie heißen diese Lüfter-Anschlüsse?*

Bei ModDIY hab ich doch tatsächlich was gefunden, ich verlinke es mal: 3-Pin Computer Fan Male Connector (Red) with Pins - modDIY.com

>>Sogar komplett gesleevt kosten die Teile doch nicht sonderlich viel.
Schade, dass es die roten nicht länger gibt, sehen geil aus: Custom Length 3-Pin Fan Sleeved Extension Cable - modDIY.com

Die Seite ist super, die haben echt alles. Danke an alle.


----------

